# Solved: Graphics file converter



## elisnanna (May 9, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can find a graphics file converter that will allow me to convert *.mix files to *.jpeg? I've used Microsoft PictureIt! 2000 for several years and have a ton of pix with their default format. I just bought a new program, Photo Impact Pro v.10 and of course, it doesn't support that format. I can't bear the thought of having to sit for hours on end, resaving each single pic in a different format. PictureIt! 2000 doesn't have an easier way to convert, other than resaving. The Microsoft.com webpage is absolutely no help at all.

My OS is Windows ME. If you need any other info, please let me know!

Thanks!
Barb


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

There is a 16 page discussion on that: http://photographytips.webonthefly.com/forums/messageview.cfm?catid=4&threadid=229

If you have Word 2002 or later it appears you might be able to batch load all of them into a giant Word file, make a HTML document and then extract all of them as JPG. I didnt read through all 16 pages  someone might have come up with something better.

I checked Irfanview and it doesnt handle mix files. Evidently M$ is very tight with the codes.


----------



## elisnanna (May 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for directing me to that thread. I actually read all 16 pages (okay, I skimmed over a couple of pages) and found the solution. I downloaded a program called PolyView (free 30-day trial) and it allows me to convert several folders at a time. I discovered I have over 5,000 images and a little over half of them are *.mix. D*** Microsoft for their selfish, controlling ways...!

Thanks again, I appreciate all you guys very much!!

Barb
akd elisnanna


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

I always keep all of my files archived in a universal format. I save all my photos and scanned documents as JPEG's and GIF's, and I save all my Word documents as ASCII text. I avoid proprietary formats unless it's completely neccessary. Just something to think about


----------

